# Paintings



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

These be some paintings I did some months ago now.......


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the middle one, patches of hope scattered through a dark and distant background, very mysterious.

Bailee


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Do more, show more... so i smile more, Thank you for sharing =).


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Well this isn't a painting, but is from a drawing I did, quite a large abstract one, while in hospital having a relapse , drew this as part of a art workshop thingy. Did it about a year ago. aplogies in advance to anyone with dial up , its a big image  .










This is another drawing I did , and then edited on computer to give it colour.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear C, 
I hope you are okay now. I like the drawing...creativity is always a good thing...
All the best
Rozanne


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh I am a lot better than the last time I was in hospital, improved a lot over the last 6 months or so..

Im glad you like my drawing, and yes creativity is a good thing, a great mode of self expression. I actually found it very theraputic when I was in hospital, just drawing out everything in my head lol. 8)


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better FF, your picture is very interesting.
I say that because you have deconstructed the human form and put it back together another way.
What does the girl hanging from where the persons breast's are supposed to be mean.
You have also placed the breast's off to the side, interesting pic.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

To be honest I never drew it with much purpose or meaning in mind, it just came from a day of fevered drawings.

saying that though I do notice how Iv'e drawn the breats drawn off to the side by the left hand, and the left is commonly associated with the femine, perhaps it represents the duality of gender or something???? To me it seems quite androguous. In that it has nothing to identify it as male or female save the breast like shapes. It also has mirror like rectanlges all over the show, maybe reflecting relflection itelf. or duality percheving itself??? The legs also appear quite mechanical, possibly because of the interest I had at the time I was drawing it in cyborgs (watching a lot of ghost in the shell 8)).I think I was researhcing cubism around about the time I drew this hence the deconsturtion of the human form.

a self reflective 'it' thing, that is what 'it' is!

haha rambling :?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Suspended



















Struggle


----------

